# Virtual Assistant - Administrative professional



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm an administrative professional with 10 years experience and a home office; currently available for:


on-going support
ad-hoc support
document/spreadsheet creation
file organization
office organization
budget creation and analysis
office relocations
space planning
Over the past 10 years, positions that I've held have ranged from receptionist to executive assistant, including office management; which has allowed me to gain extensive administrative skills.

Send me a PM if you would like to discuss your needs and how I can help or if you have any questions...

Negotiable hourly or flat rates


----------

